# What drew you to Systema, ROSS or some other Russian style



## Klondike93 (Sep 3, 2002)

What was it that got you interested in Russian training?

For me it was purely coincidence. My instructor teaches Kenpo and that's why I went to him. I had no idea what Systema was so I had to research it on the internet, then I got to watch some of his classes. It looked strange seeing them falling down all the time but I found it interesting none the less.  Now a few months later I'm glad to have started training in it I find the ideas of protection very interesting and look forward to more.


:asian:


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 3, 2002)

I read about Systema on one of the UBB boards about a year and a half ago.  Got really interested and sent off for the _Master of Fighting_ video....the rest is history.


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2002)

Thought the video I saw was pretty funny really.


2 1/2 years later I got to work with Martin Wheeler, he changed my mind very quickly!
I feel I better understand how to breath, and am much more relaxed now.
There are some ideas with it I still want to explore, and will have more to say later.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Sep 4, 2002)

gou and myself started doing sytema because of a little white lie gou told,but im sure he could fill you all in.
later
jay


----------



## Rich_ (Sep 4, 2002)

I moved to Manchester and checked out a load of martial arts classes, all styles, just looking for a good teacher and a system that I felt comfortable with. Matt Clempner was far and away the best teacher, and ROSS just gets more fun with experience!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> *gou and myself started doing sytema because of a little white lie gou told,but im sure he could fill you all in.
> later jay *



You just HAD to bring that up didn't you?

I was working out at this school and the guy who ran it was always name dropping. One day I had enough and when he said he knew this guy who had trained with Vlad I said I had seen Vlad too just to call him on it and see what he did. Of course the subject got dropped pretty quick.

So I called Jaybacca up and said that we had to go see this Vlad guy or I would be a liar. Although Jaybacca thought I was crazy we went and checked him out and I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Roland (Sep 4, 2002)

Or you might still be there at SSMMA today!!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't think so.


----------



## Roland (Sep 5, 2002)

What would you be doing if not Systema?

or ROSS?

This goes for everyone, not just Gou.
(but he better answere too, there is a quiz next week you know)


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 5, 2002)

Bujinkan Taijutsu...oh wait...I do that too


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *What would you be doing if not Systema? or ROSS?
> This goes for everyone, not just Gou.
> (but he better answere too, there is a quiz next week you know) *



Man, I won't even study for a urine test.

But in reality I would have gone back to boxing, which I had been recently, and might be again, and I would be doing the whole ground thing. Which I am.


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 5, 2002)

Which I still do as well as Systema   


:asian:


----------



## NoSuchChick (Sep 5, 2002)

I was drawn to Systema because I was interested in Martial Arts (having only very limited exposure to them), but more importantly because I used to study Russian culture, as I had worked as a Russian translator (I'm ashamed to admit that I can barely speak it now! :idunno: ).

I met Arthur, my instructor, but didn't actually start coming to classes for a year.  I'm glad I did now. 

If I wasn't doing Systema?... I'd be investing in lots of ammo.

Jennifer


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoSuchChick _
> 
> *I had worked as a Russian translator (I'm ashamed to admit that I can barely speak it now!  *



Aaaaah! What a waste!


----------



## Roland (Sep 5, 2002)

Some good honest answeres.

Thank you all for posting!


----------



## JWare (Sep 12, 2002)

I happened to be on a forum for Jun Fan and was lucky enough to have someone get in touch with me and give me some connections in the area. I happened to call up Al McLuckie and started with him. I train with Al when I can, and when I am at school, train with a great instructor in FMA and JKD.


----------



## Pervaz (Sep 15, 2002)

I joined because of the black bat sign would look so cool on my T-Shirt.

(And after studying Ninjitsu for a looooong time - I need to move to another MA that 'did what it said on the tin'....)

Pervaz


----------

